# Need international health insurance



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

I was looking these days at different companies and find big difference in price and conditions. I need a simple thing basically just to get fully covered in case of illness and I can pay $1k out of the pocket (deductible)
What is the best value for money companies for expats?

Also I would like to get a lifetime insurance just not to mess with this never again, too tiresome


----------



## David Thi (Jul 11, 2016)

If you say, fully covered, that is a definite comprehensive plan; however if you require a health plan adequately covers your illness "when need it" then you have more options to choose from. Life insurance?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think there is no best solution but I have has Cigna, Allianz and Achmea for the past 15 years without any issues in China. international clinics accept the cards, local you might need to prepay but payment is in your account within 15 days.


----------

